# como hacer bocinas portatiles y conectarlas a un discmam



## maurice (Sep 12, 2006)

*hola , yo tengo duda de como hacer de mis bocinas de la computadora convertirlas el bocinas portatiles.

si alguien sabe de esto porfavor respondanme


gracias  *


----------



## shocky (Sep 13, 2006)

Tu las quieres hacer portatiles, pero que piensas lleva, es decir un para de pilas una bateria de 9 o 12V.
En base a eso te puedes construir un pequeño amplificador y listo.
Saludos suerte.


----------



## maurice (Sep 13, 2006)

gracias


----------

